# Seat post keeps slipping on my 555...



## zhmontana (Aug 16, 2004)

i have a speacialized pave sl seat post that i used to build up my new 555. I have only taken it out on 2 rides so far, but the post keeps slipping down. i know you can put something on carbon posts to keep them from slipping, but is this a good solution or should i try a different post? Any thoughts? 
Thanks,
~ZH


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

If you can live with an aluminum post, Thompson's are excellent quality and are knurled to prevent slippage, am using one and am completely happy with it


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Try Tacx Carbon Prep. & use a Torque Wrench when tightening.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Chalk from your kids blackboard.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Tooth paste, hairspray and the Tacx Dynamic Paste all work. Make sure your using a torque wrench too unless you like damaging expensive carbon parts.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I was having the same issue on my 555. I got a new seat post clamp. The one that came with my 555 had a metal ring inside the clamp that prevented the clamp tightening to tight. I got another clamp from my local Look dealer and everything worked out fine.


----------



## zhmontana (Aug 16, 2004)

Interesting... thanks for the info all...
cheers
~ZH


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

DMFT said:


> Try Tacx Carbon Prep. & use a Torque Wrench when tightening.


+1..............I believe specialized makes a similar product - did the trick on my 381 and ergopost which are both notorious for slippge problems. Replaced the binder bolt and cam as well (I think the cam was abandoned on the 5 series).


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

Hit and run - man that blows. Hope you heal up nice and clean.

My 585 did 4 cartwheels (that I saw) when I broke my elbow last year - not a scratch on it. Those French guys build a tough bike.


----------

